# Kinnakeeters shirk challenge



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Rodanthe formally challenges the Kinnakeeters to a pin rig tournament on Saturday Morning 

Time: 6 AM Saturday July 19 2014

Place: Rodanthe Pier

Rules: None

Prize: To be determined



Garbo showed up on Hatteras on Wed morning and fished a long pre tournament practice day on Thursday

By mid afternoon water was starting to get nice and there were a few Spanish and small Mantas and a couple of Turtles

No Plovers cause Plankers do not allow Plovers on the deck, Plankers are not stupid look what happened to the Fleas

Fishing Report Rodanthe Pier

A few Blues

A few Spanish

A couple of Turtles 

Few Specs and Sea Mullet

More than a few baby Mantas jumping


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Seen and cobia as of yet,Garbo??? How's your red headed friend doing ain't seen him in a while.. May slide down on sat if you are still there...


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Now that you mentioned the turtles, I'd be wary of casual observers.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice cobia landed on saturday , some nice pics on the piers web site.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I see the red headed fella got a nice king yesterday


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

don brinson said:


> I see the red headed fella got a nice king yesterday


Yes it is true, the King expertly butterfly fileted by Garbo (last time I cleaned a King Mac was eight years ago) and is now under care of the Rodanthe crew residing in the Redhead's smoker under a shade tree and being monitored by the Garbo

Should be done smoking by around dinner time

If DD wants to drop by and have a filet or two to take to one of the Traitor piers he and the Potato man hang out on he is welcome to it as we are aware it Kings are few and far between on Kinnakeet

We had a few other King hits one on the Redhead's rod so he got some redemption and decent pods of small fatback coming thru up until the wind change

All I managed was Sharks so far, which as far as I have heard is all the Kinnakeeters are up to

We will have smoked King filets and a nice tossed salad in Salvo tonight, I am pretty sure the Kinnakeeters who are losing this competition by the way will be having cold baloney sandwiches 

Ate some of the Rodanthe Pier Cobia that was taken over the weekend which I received in exchange for fileting it out


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad he is doing well.Hope all enjoy the time spent together. Wish I could be there, but some other things are demanding my time for awhile.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

don brinson said:


> Glad he is doing well.Hope all enjoy the time spent together. Wish I could be there, but some other things are demanding my time for awhile.


Don caught a 30 pound King a few days back, fish hit in the middle of a blinding rain and thunderstorm when Don retreated to the pier house for cover, fish ran out three hundred yards and then waited patiently for Don to get back to the end after the storm blew thru Rodanthe

Clyde lost a 30 pound King Yesterday at the gaff yesterday morning right before I started fishing, comments are not fit for a family type atmosphere.....

Wind went W and the water is muddy now, Kings are ten miles offshore by now

All in all Kinnakeeters are in a distant second place or in the case of this particular tournament ....Last Place

Just had a piece of smoked King for a lunchtime snack..........last I heard the Kinnakeeters are munching on baloney sandwiches


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Don caught a 30 pound King a few days back, fish hit in the middle of a blinding rain and thunderstorm when Don retreated to the pier house for cover, fish ran out three hundred yards and then waited patiently for Don to get back to the end after the storm blew thru Rodanthe
> 
> Clyde lost a 30 pound King Yesterday at the gaff yesterday morning right before I started fishing, comments are not fit for a family type atmosphere.....
> 
> ...


 It is so bad on Kinnakette Pier right now that I just go out and catch hog seamullet,while leaving my bucktail rod at my side waiting for a "maybe cobe" to pass.. The end has a bar about 30yrds out that EVEN YOU could cast over,and has deep water on the other side of it,so should be some good drumming this year...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> It is so bad on Kinnakette Pier right now that I just go out and catch hog seamullet,while leaving my bucktail rod at my side waiting for a "maybe cobe" to pass.. The end has a bar about 30yrds out that EVEN YOU could cast over,and has deep water on the other side of it,so should be some good drumming this year...


Sounds like a float rig/ slide rig pattern would be a better fit for Kinnakeet.........I would put one of them hog sea mullet on a float rig and see how he fares across the bar in deep water...........

Funny thing about my new casting style, I need just about the entire end of Rodanthe and I am smoking everyone and I mean everyone........

First time I walked out and nicely asked everyone to get behind the bench, they looked at me funny

Now they all pile back behind the bench, with out a word...... every time I step out with my heaver and a nail sinker in hand......these new King Fishing fellas think I am some kind of expert...........wonder where they get this idea?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Sounds like a float rig/ slide rig pattern would be a better fit for Kinnakeet.........I would put one of them hog sea mullet on a float rig and see how he fares across the bar in deep water...........
> 
> Funny thing about my new casting style, I need just about the entire end of Rodanthe and I am smoking everyone and I mean everyone........
> 
> ...


 And the "Redheaded fella" just stands back and laughs at all your bs,I sure... 
Floatrig would work,Garbo,but for some reason I can't get these young kingers to pay attention...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

More like a God, " Garbo ". 
When he walks on the pier, a quite whisper follows him. Girls get faint. Young boys want to be like him. Kings fear him. 
GARBO


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I am down in coastal SC slinging for pups, flounder, and sea mullets(whiting down here). Will be sharking tomorrow night as it is legal from the surf here. In between, this chit is good reading opcorn:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> And the "Redheaded fella" just stands back and laughs at all your bs,I sure...
> Floatrig would work,Garbo,but for some reason I can't get these young kingers to pay attention...


I explained this same technique to young Potato Man this morning at the end of Rodanthe Pier, where evidently the Tater and his running buddy have temporarily set up shop (The main Kinnakeeters have abandoned all hope.....)

Tater needs your old 9000's from Joe Mullet as he is not set up properly to slide rig and ideally needs a 10000 (I happen to have my 10000 with me mounted on a Zzplex rod from back in the day)

Joe Mullet send 9000's and 10000's down to Kinnakeet asap......or better yet come on down to Rodanthe and we can talk some trash

Tater saw three Cobia around 40 plus pounds 150 yards off the end of Rodanthe headed North into the current in a hurry............must be some kind of all you can eat shrimp fest in Nags Head

Water green and murky at the moment on Rodanthe and I may go out later this afternoon


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> I explained this same technique to young Potato Man this morning at the end of Rodanthe Pier, where evidently the Tater and his running buddy have temporarily set up shop (The main Kinnakeeters have abandoned all hope.....)
> 
> Tater needs your old 9000's from Joe Mullet as he is not set up properly to slide rig and ideally needs a 10000 (I happen to have my 10000 with me mounted on a Zzplex rod from back in the day)
> 
> ...


 Tater said you "sissy'd out" couldn't catch a bait?? Offered a sandperch and you declined the offer??? Caught my first cobia on a sandperch,and a few kings as well... That being said,if you're up there I'll make sure to drop in...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Tater said you "sissy'd out" couldn't catch a bait?? Offered a sandperch and you declined the offer??? Caught my first cobia on a sandperch,and a few kings as well... That being said,if you're up there I'll make sure to drop in...


Clear water yesterday afternoon when I came back out was 150 yards off the end

I put out my surf stick / 8600 setup for a slide rig, to instruct the little Potato

Looking for a blue to swim on out to the pretty water on the slide rig

Garbo does not King fish with Sand Perch, especially on a slide rig

Unless it is drum time and I will humbly admit that the largest Drum I have ever taken was on a Sand Perch head cause that was the only piece of bait on the end of Rodanthe 2:00 AM October 7 2000

It took from 4:00 PM until 8:00 PM for Garbo to get a bait and that is with live finger mullet free lined over the side and working a jerk jigger, bait was scarce

I was getting a finger mullet out of my bucket and when I opened the bucket, the Red Head had put a nice Spot in there, so the Spot was slid out on the slide rig

Tater's running buddy had a King come up and look at his grass shad and then it went back down

Water is muddy right now and I will be at work for a while


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Garbo, you fishing that surf stick you got from me a while back?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

That's a nice one. Saw it pop up on Facebook. Missing a few pounds....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> View attachment 12839
> 
> That's a nice one. Saw it pop up on Facebook. Missing a few pounds....


 Yep,Tater's bud from Kinnakeet.. Looks like the Kinnakeeters ain't doin too bad on your "home pier",Garbo??... 

Oh,on special note.. Said Kinnakeeter told me that the king hit your rig first,but just spit the hooks back out at ya??


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Lynn P. said:


> Garbo, you fishing that surf stick you got from me a while back?


Yes, will put something on it I have a Pinnacle Butt on it now and my old 8600


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Yep,Tater's bud from Kinnakeet.. Looks like the Kinnakeeters ain't doin too bad on your "home pier",Garbo??...
> 
> Oh,on special note.. Said Kinnakeeter told me that the king hit your rig first,but just spit the hooks back out at ya??


It is true the Kinnakeeters were able to make a Power Move and got a big one on deck, not sure just why it happened but it did happen

It is also true this King picked my Fatback right before it swam over to Andrew's Bluefish and smoked it out

The King weighed 45 pounds and would have been a 49 or 50 pounder, but the Rodanthe Boys instructed one of our resident Rodanthe Sharks to chomp out a big section of his stomach, which reduced the chances for this King to stay on the leader board (It is ironic and just plain wrong to have a Kinnakeeter on top the Rodanthe leader board for King Mackeral)

Interesting side story is that I fileted and skinned this King and at the cleaning station my Fatback came out of the King's stomach, if you know me, you know how wrong it struck me.........

After cleaning up the King and sending the Kinnakeeter's Andrew and the Potato Man (Potato man wears some kind of Crip Gangster face mask all day long so I am pretty sure it was him) back home with an ample supply of boneless skinless King filets

Kharma intervened and I managed to weed my way thru 4-5 foot Sharks this morning and get a 23 pound King in front of the Redhead to put it under gaff, it is in the Walkin Cooler awaiting transition to the Redhead's Smoker


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Good for you Garbo!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

drumrun said:


> Good for you Garbo!


Water went cocoa since Saturday and the Kings are far offshore

Yesterday I fished some cut mullet on the bottom in the cocoa water but was extremely tired and having casting issues (go figure) and blew up my seasons share of SL30SH birds nests in a scant two hours of futility, casting with a beach pendulum with stand up anchor rods and people in my way and no energy make for a miserable afternoon

This morning after going to bed a 6:00 PM on date night number two caught my limit of mud sharks 250 pounds worth (Flattosaurus simpliticus obinoxious) on the leftover jumping mullet before the rain set in

On an interesting side note Big Tom on his Tuesday Offshore Charter caught a Blue Marlin (Release) a 126 pound Big Eye (Released to the custody of the Tourists who chartered the boat) and a limit of Yellow Fin Tuna and a few Gaffer Dolphin (happy clients)

Big Tom on his Friday Charter had his clients get skunked save a couple of Bonito (unhappy clients)

Shelling out an Oregon Inlet Charter ($1800 plus tip) for a couple of Bonito is actually a step below having pay zero to walk out on Rodanthe Pier at Dawn with two heavers and a cooler of Pamlico Jumping Mullet and stay bowed up to Mud Sharks for two hours

Same old story for Charters Oregon Inlet (Or any offshore Marina with 6-packs for that matter) , if you are not wetting down the dock and filling it up with pretty fish when you come in, your clients are miserable and it cannot help but wear off some on both the Captain and his Mate....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Yep,Tater's bud from Kinnakeet.. Looks like the Kinnakeeters ain't doin too bad on your "home pier",Garbo??...
> 
> Oh,on special note.. Said Kinnakeeter told me that the king hit your rig first,but just spit the hooks back out at ya??


Kinnakeeters are way behind now, two more on the deck yesterday between Thunderstorms and muddy water out sucks on the south side or the pier

Tell them Kinnakeeters to bring sandwiches and cold drinks for the Rodanthe Crew next time they show up


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> It is true the Kinnakeeters were able to make a Power Move and got a big one on deck, not sure just why it happened but it did happen
> 
> It is also true this King picked my Fatback right before it swam over to Andrew's Bluefish and smoked it out
> 
> ...


..Kinnakeeter???? Sorry G-bo...Andrew is wrightsville beach native....can U say Johnnie Mercers????


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ..Kinnakeeter???? Sorry G-bo...Andrew is wrightsville beach native....can U say Johnnie Mercers????


Andrew rode in both days to Rodanthe in a known Kinnakeeter's green Toyota Tundra (which makes him most likely a Kinnakeeter as far as Rodanthe Guidelines go) , they came up to visit us from South of Rodanthe, that is all we knew of him prior to his two days as being our guest and statements from the Potato Man that he was his running buddy and even though Tater thinks he is from Trent, we know he is an Avon regular Evidently Kinnakeeters accept Wrightsville boys into their gang or club depending on how one views them....

Loner, Do not expect many Kings down at Mercers this fall as we are smoking them and eating them up Hatteras way......23 pounder currrently butterfly fileted and sitting on ice in the cooler in the front yard awaiting the smoker


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> Andrew rode in both days to Rodanthe in a known Kinnakeeter's green Toyota Tundra (which makes him most likely a Kinnakeeter as far as Rodanthe Guidelines go) , they came up to visit us from South of Rodanthe, that is all we knew of him prior to his two days as being our guest and statements from the Potato Man that he was his running buddy and even though Tater thinks he is from Trent, we know he is an Avon regular Evidently Kinnakeeters accept Wrightsville boys into their gang or club depending on how one views them....
> 
> Loner, Do not expect many Kings down at Mercers this fall as we are smoking them and eating them up Hatteras way......23 pounder currrently butterfly fileted and sitting on ice in the cooler in the front yard awaiting the smoker


....we knocked out 4 on the last moon phase which makes 5 we have seen this season...Mercers is a FALL PIER, meaning there are several fishermen who don't even head this way til late SEPT......U may be right though ...it seems the fall fishing got here 2 months early...
boy if Ya'lls wind ain't got SOME east in it,ya'll just ain't got no fishing....we have had perfect wind and water all season and the fishing still has sucked...shad, cigar minnows, and beautiful Bluefish....catch em up g-man....if the fishing heats up down here U can bet ole Biddix will take him a weekend and head this way.....that is the largest PIER KING i have heard of ...Carolina Bch has a 41 lber...
My nephew landed a new Pier record on Surf City pier...144 lb. Tarpon.....july 15...and there hasn't been a Tarpon strike since.......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ....we knocked out 4 on the last moon phase which makes 5 we have seen this season...Mercers is a FALL PIER, meaning there are several fishermen who don't even head this way til late SEPT......U may be right though ...it seems the fall fishing got here 2 months early...
> boy if Ya'lls wind ain't got SOME east in it,ya'll just ain't got no fishing....we have had perfect wind and water all season and the fishing still has sucked...shad, cigar minnows, and beautiful Bluefish....catch em up g-man....if the fishing heats up down here U can bet ole Biddix will take him a weekend and head this way.....that is the largest PIER KING i have heard of ...Carolina Bch has a 41 lber...
> My nephew landed a new Pier record on Surf City pier...144 lb. Tarpon.....july 15...and there hasn't been a Tarpon strike since.......


Evidently these last few weeks have had the most Kings decked on the OBX in some time as in a decade

I was talking with the Red Headed fella right before dark last night, that maybe the Garbo and Kings came back to Rodanthe at the same time, just to re-live the old days when we were young and there was so much promise and anticipation with the OBX King Fishery, back when Hatteras belonged to the people and the beaches were free.......

Fished till nine this morning until Bertha's swell started breaking out in front of the Pier............Surfer time for the next few days.........Local Surfers including Eric and Big Tom were stacked right by the North Side of the Pier this morning, calling my name.............I waved back to them..............pulled my Bait Bucket and walked back to land

May put a Drum bait or two out this evening............have a couple jumping Mullet on ice in my bait cooler

Will Smoke the other side of the King in the IcyTech out in the driveway


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Garbo, That wouldn't be Tom from Toeside Watersports would it?


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

Ever heard of King's being caught from the surf? Even if the water is blue/green close to shore? I remember the day when I used to catch Spanish, Bonito, etc on Stingsilvers from the beach. My how things have changed.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

cooper138 said:


> Garbo, That wouldn't be Tom from Toeside Watersports would it?


Do not think Tom works at any Water sports business at the moment

Big Tom is originally from Florida and has lived in Waves for as long as I have been around Rodanthe

Big Tom mates on an Oregon Inlet Charter Boat and has been on the same boat for some time

Big Tom is one of the originals and one of the few Surfers whom I call my Friend, he is pretty easy to pick out of a crowd around 6'5" blond and lean, he just turned 50


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishnnk said:


> Ever heard of King's being caught from the surf? Even if the water is blue/green close to shore? I remember the day when I used to catch Spanish, Bonito, etc on Stingsilvers from the beach. My how things have changed.


 Yes I have.. One on Hopkins as well as one on bottom bait.. The two I mentioned were pretty good sized fish and caught a while back,although recently seen small ones caught also..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> ..Kinnakeeter???? Sorry G-bo...Andrew is wrightsville beach native....can U say Johnnie Mercers????


So you know him,Loner?? He's loving it here as well...


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I have seen a few, two on drum rigs 25# class fish. I have seen a few caught on pencil poppers back in the late 80's to early 90's around the point, smaller fish 15# class.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Garboman said:


> Evidently these last few weeks have had the most Kings decked on the OBX in some time as in a decade
> 
> I was talking with the Red Headed fella right before dark last night, that maybe the Garbo and Kings came back to Rodanthe at the same time, just to re-live the old days when we were young and there was so much promise and anticipation with the OBX King Fishery, back when Hatteras belonged to the people and the beaches were free.......
> 
> ...


You mean I missed you today. 
Here I drive all the way from Iowa to meet the infamous GarboMan. Paid $2 each for my wife and I to go out on the legendary Rodanthe pier and all I saw out there was a googan with an ice fishing rod. I asked the kid at the counter if he knew the GarboMan. He just looked at me like I was flippen crazy.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have made a small rig up with two 4x treble hooks in size 4.take about 18 inches of 60 lb seven strain. Place hooks about a inch to two apart. Barrel on top to tie main line. Tie about 18 inches of light mono to bottom hook with 1 oz sinker tied to mono. Toss past school of menhaden in surf and snag a fish when pulling through school. Let sink to bottom. I have caught several kings and a cobia this way in the surf. But way back in the seventies


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Spanish (and kings)can be caught in the fall from the surf with a simple Carolina rig using 27# seven strand, one or two #4 hooks in the back of a large finger mullet. You can use plain old 30-40# fluoro but your chances of landing a king go down. Cast out past the breakers or in the area where the schools of finger mullet are running and leave enough slack so the finger mullet keeps heading for the surface. Helps to have a 12-13' rod and a sand spike that keeps your line above the breakers but not necessary as the waves down on the lower SC coast aren't near what they are at Hatteras. Late friend of mine got a 25# king this way. I've also seen some big Spanish caught by wading out and casting a finger mullet on a live bait float rig on the outgoing.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> So you know him,Loner?? He's loving it here as well...


.....Andrew worked on Mercers....I met him there when I was playing at fishing..He IS A GOOD ONE...Good head on his shoulders for his age....and he pulls for the HEELS!!!!
I told him he should go for it up there...seems we ALL wanted to do that at that age...don't know what he will do next ....maybe buy his own TACKLE SHOP.....I am a TOURIST whenever i go up there...Told A he might GET HUNGRY up there...most folks work 2-3 jobs or RIDE A LONG WAY TO GO TO WORK.....but from the looks of him..HE AIN'T GOING HUNGRY!!!!
In my 20's we had PLENTY of FISH down here but the BIG ONES WERE UP THERE...all the boys that went that way to FISH ALWAYS GOT EM A 4O SOMETHING FISH..(KING)...now A has one....
MEANWHILE DEPE and I still ain't got a 40......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DANtheJDMan said:


> You mean I missed you today.
> Here I drive all the way from Iowa to meet the infamous GarboMan. Paid $2 each for my wife and I to go out on the legendary Rodanthe pier and all I saw out there was a googan with an ice fishing rod. I asked the kid at the counter if he knew the GarboMan. He just looked at me like I was flippen crazy.


Garboman is an internet moniker

My real name is undisclosed in case I get into some internet troubles

If I am out on the end of Rodanthe Pier you will recognize me as the fella who gets everyone to stand behind the benches when I cast out

I am 6 feet tall and in dim light resemble Brad Pitt (If Brad Pitt weighed 250 pounds)

Spent a few hours yesterday afternoon fishing Bertha's swell chucking jumping mullet body sections and heads, practicing and hoping for a Drum or Cobia

Sharks and plenty of them 

Lost around 5-6 rigs

Broke a guide insert on my 1507 when a Shark wrapped a pylon after I had handed the rod off to a tourist to monitor when my SurfStick and 8600 went off

Had my 1509 SLH20 blow up when the leader wrapped the tip on the cast

I was the only one fishing the end, had a rotating group of 20-30 tourists who would kindly move behind the little house each time I asked prior to casting and then they would come back out after I waved to them that the coast was clear.....

Tourists may not know how to fish, but they understand potential fatal injury due to an errant 8 ounce sinker and 9/0 Drum hook


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

DANtheJDMan said:


> You mean I missed you today.
> Here I drive all the way from Iowa to meet the infamous GarboMan. Paid $2 each for my wife and I to go out on the legendary Rodanthe pier and all I saw out there was a googan with an ice fishing rod. I asked the kid at the counter if he knew the GarboMan. He just looked at me like I was flippen crazy.


....the kid at the counter WAS the GARBO!!!.....He don't own a ice fishing rod yet....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> .....Andrew worked on Mercers....I met him there when I was playing at fishing..He IS A GOOD ONE...Good head on his shoulders for his age....and he pulls for the HEELS!!!!
> I told him he should go for it up there...seems we ALL wanted to do that at that age...don't know what he will do next ....maybe buy his own TACKLE SHOP.....I am a TOURIST whenever i go up there...Told A he might GET HUNGRY up there...most folks work 2-3 jobs or RIDE A LONG WAY TO GO TO WORK.....but from the looks of him..HE AIN'T GOING HUNGRY!!!!
> In my 20's we had PLENTY of FISH down here but the BIG ONES WERE UP THERE...all the boys that went that way to FISH ALWAYS GOT EM A 4O SOMETHING FISH..(KING)...now A has one....
> MEANWHILE DEPE and I still ain't got a 40......


 NO HE DEFINATLY IS NOT STARVING....  One of the good guys,and still has not caught a pier drum yet,believe it or not... Can't believe you and Depe have never caught one over 40... Most of the kings in the seventies were 15-20,but in the fall we would catch them in the 30's.. Whenever there was a fish over 40 back then it raised eyebrows.. Other than there aren't as many,40 ain't all that anymore,cause when they do catch one it is usually over 30 and a 40 is VERY POSSIBLE...


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Loner said:


> ....the kid at the counter WAS the GARBO!!!.....He don't own a ice fishing rod yet....


I met the real Garboman on Thursday night at the end of the pier. He showed me and the Mrs. how to pin rig. 

Hey Garbo, was that the red headed fella you were fishing with? 

The weather was not the best but we had a great time on the outer banks.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DANtheJDMan said:


> I met the real Garboman on Thursday night at the end of the pier. He showed me and the Mrs. how to pin rig.
> 
> Hey Garbo, was that the red headed fella you were fishing with?
> 
> The weather was not the best but we had a great time on the outer banks.


That was the Red headed fella, he is the real expert


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2005)

Think I saw the red head out there this morning on the pier cam.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Big Scott picked this morning by a King on Rodanthe

0-9

Worst record I can remember

Spent yesterday afternoon and this morning as a guest of the Nags Head Pier fellas Big Dave, Ron, Butter Bean, Glouscester, NHP was my old home pier back in the 1980's

39 pound Cobia yesterday another one came unhooked a few more came by but were swimming not eating

Undersized Cobia hit a pin rig this morning, released after being netted

Real nice looking water at NHP with a lot of bait, ballyhoo and grass shad and some nice Spanish


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

We could see the kings jumping a pier length and a cast off of Hatteras this week. With the sun shining in the mornings they looked like chrome bumpers coming out of the water. Couldn't catch anything else of any size be cause of the rays. I beached 2 and there must have been 5 more caught around us.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Rodanthe Pier 46.6 Pound King Mackerel 8 18 2014 caught by Don

Close but the Kinnakeeters are still on top of the leader board with Andrew's 47

There were a few other Kings skying the baits in the morning, one was a monster

Big Ribbon Fish are killing the live baits when it gets to be prime time, I wonder where Ribbon fish hang out in the daytime?

Water murky this morning


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Garbo, did you move back to OBX or just a long vacation. Is my brother fishing much , or is he working to much for a old man.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

don brinson said:


> Garbo, did you move back to OBX or just a long vacation. Is my brother fishing much , or is he working to much for a old man.


I work remote over the internet and phone so it is a working vacation

RedHead is fishing the pretty water a good bit 

Clyde 35 pound King yesterday at Rodanthe

Am at DD's for a week and will seek Frisco area pompano if I am pointed in right direction by the Potato Man

Heard the Kinnakeeters decked a couple of Kings


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Garbo where are you gonna be fishing tomorrow? Would love to meet the famous garboman. Might be heading to the tri village for a reel. Haven't found any decent pomps the past few days, nothing bigger than your hand. Some nice mullet today at 30.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

cooper138 said:


> Garbo where are you gonna be fishing tomorrow? Would love to meet the famous garboman. Might be heading to the tri village for a reel. Haven't found any decent pomps the past few days, nothing bigger than your hand. Some nice mullet today at 30.



I did not know I was famous, I am just a fella who loved to fish

On Tuesday evening I spent a few moments with the owner of Nags Head Pier in his new outdoor bar

He and I talked a bit about the old days and how much had changed on the Beach

In 1991 the owner of Nags Head Pier, took me back in his back office, sat me down, and told me if I had one more complaint about me I would be banned from the pier for life

I headed South to Rodanthe at that point cause the crowd out on the end of the tee I was at odds with were bound to come up with something 

Several decades later I am still welcome at Nags Head Pier and the bunch I was having so much problems with are all in their graves.......


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe I meant infamous


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

cooper138 said:


> Maybe I meant infamous


Tournament ended at 12:00 PM Yesterday when Garbo left the Beach

Spoke with Andrew and he thought his King weighed 45 pounds after Shark attack

Rodanthe Board has him at 47 pounds and change so it looks like the transplant got the better of the Rodanthe Fellas this summer




Garbo put in some practice time every afternoon last week and really racked up numbers on Sharpnoses

In case you were wondering no one cares much about Sharpnoses except other Sharpnoses

My last cast got my bite leader bitten off

In the Second City now, land of the Mafia and El Ruken, did manage to cover 1100 miles in 22 hours solo, West Virginia is pretty steep up along I64 way

No more fishing for a while, Garbo out


----------

